# Versace A/W 14 @MFW - 21 Feb 2014 (252x) Update 2



## rr1994 (22 Feb. 2014)

Versace Autumn Winter 2014 fashion show @ Milan Fashion Week on February 21, 2014 in Milan, Italy.


----------



## rr1994 (22 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Versace A/W 14 @MFW - 21 Feb 2014 (60x)*


----------



## tom009 (23 Feb. 2014)

*AW: Versace A/W 14 @MFW - 21 Feb 2014 (60x)*

danke für donatella


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Feb. 2014)

*Versace A/W 14 @MFW - 21 Feb 2014 (60x)*

:thx: rr1994:thumbup: // 185x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## tom009 (23 Feb. 2014)

danke fürs update


----------



## walb000 (4 Aug. 2014)

exstra photos


----------



## polypoly (20 Nov. 2014)

great show, thanx


----------



## toulouse2 (1 März 2015)

beautyfull dresses thnks


----------

